# AEP Blue Cats?



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

My buddy just came back and is convinced he caught a small blue. Said it didn't have any spots and its caudal fin was squared? I'm trying to tell him it was a channel(pics or it didn't happen!).. Anyone care to chime in?


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

Never personally caught a blue out there but have a buddy that swears he knows a pond with blue's in it. I never have put in serious hours cat fishing there with the bass around. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## throbak (Jul 8, 2012)

Blues 30 to 35 rays on the anal fin channel less than 30, ALL the time for 100% ID


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Id go with channel cat. But guess anything can happen. I just always though they were only really native to ohio river around here other then the very few places they have been stocked(like hoover) and paylakes.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Probaly a male channelcat they look blue when there spawning


----------

